# Duck Blind Camo



## BBD25 (Nov 28, 2007)

Not sure if this has been brought up before or not.

Just wondering what others think of the Duck Blind Camo. Do you like it over the Max 4 or not? why?
In my opinion i like how light colored it is, not as dark as max 4. It also seems like the pattern is made more for field hunters rather than slough hunting in the canes.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I love it. I got my Drake Blind Bag in Duck Blind and my new River's West Eider jacket in it too. I love my new jacket, too. I got my new gun case in Max 4 though.

And if you hunt like me, usually in a boat blind, ground blind, or permanent blind, camo pattern's really don't matter anyway. Birds shouldn't see you inside any of those.

Never get too attached to any camo pattern. And never try to get "ALL" of your gear in one pattern. It will never happen.

Because they change camo patterns every year or two years, you will never match. That's just the way it is.

Everytime I think I have everything I need, I end up buying something else.

LOL.

:sniper:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I think it is about 100 times better then max 4. If you drive by a slough with a guy with max 4 on they stick out like a sore thumb. WAAAAYYY to dark, and not open enough. For field I like KW1 for a blind. All of my new camo is coming in Duck Blind. If I can find it I get Natural Gear. By far the best camo for everything. I think a Praire ghost blind would be awsome!


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I think it is about 100 times better then max 4. If you drive by a slough with a guy with max 4 on they stick out like a sore thumb. WAAAAYYY to dark, and not open enough. For field I like KW1 for a blind. All of my new camo is coming in Duck Blind. If I can find it I get Natural Gear. By far the best camo for everything. I think a Praire ghost blind would be awsome!


I second that Nat gear. It's one of the best all around camo's.

I'm trying to pick up a Powerhunter in Nat Gear, but Gander didn't get them in Nat Gear this year.

:eyeroll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Your pay more if you get your blind at gander. I bought mine at scheels and got it for $150 and at gamder its $180


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

I too am definately an advocate of Duck Blind camo :thumb:


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

Just got some new waders in DB and I'm very impressed. It's a lot more than just a few reeds and sticks. I think it's a lot more versatile than Max4.


----------



## Oguard (May 28, 2007)

Commando, were can a guy get the DB waders? I have been looking for a x-mas gift for my son.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Oguard said:


> Commando, were can a guy get the DB waders? I have been looking for a x-mas gift for my son.


Cabelas has Waders in Duck Blind. Not all of their waders but a few.

I've had the Cabela's Ultimates. Didn't like them because the velcro wore out in one year, I only used them like 3 times. (Didn't know velcro could wear out. Now I do, however, Cabelas gave me my money back no questions asked.)

I don't know how cold it is where you hunt, but my brother and I both have the Cabela's Supermag 1600 waders and are very pleased with them.

I tried to get mine in Duck Blind, but they only had Max-4 in stock. However, since I hunt from a boat blind, ground blind, or ground blind that we make out of brush and sticks, the ducks never see my waders anyway.........well, at least untilit's too late hopefully.

:sniper:


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

Oguard said:


> Commando, were can a guy get the DB waders? I have been looking for a x-mas gift for my son.


I got the Waterfowl 1200 Ti waders from Cabelas in the DB. They didn't have them in the stores and I had to order them online but it only took about 5 days for them to get here and they were well worth the wait. Not quite as heavy as the Supermags but plenty warm when it's a high in the teens. Haven't got cold, yet, and the camo looks awesome!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I love duck blind compared to my Max 4. Stuff is way to dark for anything but a corn stubble field but Max 4 has it's hands on everything. Seems like all you can find around here right now...


----------

